# Killa Kans vs. Lootas



## briaros6 (Oct 6, 2010)

We're getting ready to do some Cities of Death scenarios and I'm trying to figure out which is going to be better for a table full of buildings killa's or loota's???


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Kans. The lootas can't move around and will have a rough time of getting a line of sight on anything.


----------



## briaros6 (Oct 6, 2010)

Would that hold true with maps filled with variable terrain too? I.e. lots of forests, hills, random buildings, etc...


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

briaros6 said:


> We're getting ready to do some Cities of Death scenarios and I'm trying to figure out which is going to be better for a table full of buildings killa's or loota's???





Culler said:


> Kans. The lootas can't move around and will have a rough time of getting a line of sight on anything.


I second Culler's opinion. Lootas need LOS, which doesn't come easy in city fighting, where you'll rarely get it at range. CCW walkers on the other hand excel more so in the streets than in the field, especially Deff Dredds with a skorcha.


"Would that hold true with maps filled with variable terrain too? I.e. lots of forests, hills, random buildings, etc..."

Like canyons and rainforests?


----------



## briaros6 (Oct 6, 2010)

The game shop has a table set up with a war-torn set up consisting of a couple of hills, a forest in one corner, and some random shelled buildings and tank traps strewn across for effect.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

If you can't get more than a 24" LOS on targets then your Lootas could be "poo pooed". A rural battlefield can have similar LOS conditions of a city. In that case I would go with Kanz or something similar, unless you could screen your Lootas or protect them in some way, but that could prove battle inefficient and cost ineffective. icknose:k:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Kans work amazing in COD as mentioned they can move around shoot things up and rip things apart in assualt. Lootas just can't draw line of sight often enough to make them worth taking.


----------

